# Mass. sets warmth record for spring



## hammer (Jun 10, 2010)

I believe it...

http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2010/06/mass_sets_warmt.html


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jun 13, 2010)

hammer said:


> I believe it...
> 
> http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2010/06/mass_sets_warmt.html



thats y we had some great spring bumps!!


----------



## billski (Jun 17, 2010)

Northern 2010 New England was in on it too, unfortunately:

*This year ice out on northern  Chesuncook Lake was APRIL 13th 5:30 pm*. 3-4 weeks before normal  ice out earliest ever recorded.


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 17, 2010)

Not 100% sure and don't feel like looking it up, but I believe it was the warmest meterological (March-May) Spring on record in Portland Maine.


----------



## billski (Jun 17, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Not 100% sure and don't feel like looking it up, but I believe it was the warmest meterological (March-May) Spring on record in Portland Maine.



probably so.  *Chesuncook is a large Lake is between Moosehead and Mt. Katahdin.

:sad:


*


----------

